# Craftsman 14" Professional Bandsaw



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi All,

I have been trying to research this saw to see what to make as an offer to purchase but it seems to be discontinued and there isn't much out there for me to formulate a price. Its used and I was thinking $175, what do you all think?

It looks just like this one...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-P...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thanks,

David


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

if it's a 22401, it's a great 14" BS. the 22401 was made by the same company that makes rikons and was like an upgraded rikon 10-320. the 22401 had 8" of resaw, not 6", a fence (albeit a kind of funky and questionably usable fence), CI wheels, an enclosed base, a light, a dual voltage 1hp motor, 2 dust collection ports and it was a 2 speed saw (slow for non-ferrous metals and fast for wood). i got 2 of them on clearance from sears and sold them both for ~$400 each. one was NIB and the other was assembled but never used. test runnings of the assembled saw demonstrated how quiet and smooth it was. i was so impressed with it that i considered unloading my 18" jet and keeping one of the 22401s. either FWW, pop wood or one of the other WW rags rated it a top tool in a ~2008 test of 14" BSs. for $175, if it's complete and operating properly, it's a really good deal and, more importantly, a really good BS.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

$175 would be a pretty nice deal for you, if it's in nice shape. Dunno if the seller would agree, but it's a reasonable starting point.


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't know if this is much help, but I just bought a 12 inch version used. All the research I could find said it is very close to the 14 inch saw with a few minor acceptions, aluminum wheels seemed to be the biggest difference. This is my first bandsaw so I do not have anything to compare it to but I really like it so far. It is very smooth and cuts well. I have upgraded bearings ordered and a couple of blades as well. The 12 inch version only has a 3/4 hp motor and a little less resaw than the 14 inch. If you could get the saw for that price I would consider a very good deal.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*There are 2 different version of the 14"*

this one:
http://www.finewoodworking.com/ToolGuide/ToolGuideProduct.aspx?id=5956

Craftsman 14-in.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Are you saying that the 2009 version is a better saw?

Thanks,

David


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*not necessarily*



djonesax said:


> Are you saying that the 2009 version is a better saw?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> David


The cast iron frame saws are every bit as good as the welded steel ones. I have a newer 22401 with the 1 HP motor and it's a fine saw. The reviews equate it with the Rikon which is higher priced. The ad didn't have a photo when I looked at it, so I couldn't tell which model it was. I don't think the newer one would be priced at $175.00 however. Looking at the original post again it was stated it looked like the newer one. So it was a great deal. That is the saw that I have.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

It looks exactly like the newer second image you posted. I saw one go on ebay for $222 and another on an auction site for $186. It seems 2 years ago they were under $600 new. I have been holding out for the Rikon but it's $800. I'm was going to offer him $175 and see where it goes but what would you suggest as a fair price so I know not to pay too much?

Thanks,

David


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

It looks exactly like the newer second image you posted. I saw one go on ebay for $222 and another on an auction site for $186. It seems 2 years ago they were under $600 new. I have been holding out for the Rikon but it's $800. I'm was going to offer him $175 and see where it goes but what would you suggest as a fair price so I know not to pay too much?

Thanks,

David


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

It's a good saw except if you want to resaw larger things. The one thing I don't like is the resaw capacity. 8" is a little low now that I'm into turning.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

djonesax said:


> It looks exactly like the newer second image you posted. I saw one go on ebay for $222 and another on an auction site for $186. It seems 2 years ago they were under $600 new. I have been holding out for the Rikon but it's $800. I'm was going to offer him $175 and see where it goes but what would you suggest as a fair price so I know not to pay too much?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> David


so is this an ebay auction or are you dealing one on one with the seller?


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

I posted the auction link because it was an easy way to post a pic since it looked exactly the same. I am dealing one on one with seller.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*My experience*

Maybe this will help:
http://community.craftsman.com/Craftsman-Professional-14-in-Band-Saw-reviews

I have 2 14" Pro saws. The first one I bought new, on sale for about $380.00 (new $550.00) The second one I got used off CL for $250.00. It was like new barely used. 

If you can get one for $200 more or less I think it's a good deal. 
I have a different blade in each saw and don't have to change blades for different sawing operations. I HATE changing blades.:furious: but a dull blade is also a pain, so it's sometimes necessary.

Good luck on the negotiations! :yes:


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

i would echo woodnthings comments. anywhere between 175 and 225 woudl be a good price, provided it's in plug and play condition.


----------

